

Java EE 7 Batch Processing and World of Warcraft – Part 2 - radcortez
http://www.radcortez.com/java-ee-7-batch-processing-and-world-of-warcraft-part-2/

======
tomtoise
Forgive me for seeming naive, but as an avid wow player, what's the advantage
of using this instead of using an addon like Auctioneer, if any?

Don't get me wrong, it's a really interesting article and I enjoyed reading
it, but is there any practical use for it or is it just 'reinventing the
wheel', so to speak?

